# Sundown Finale! 3-28-09



## powhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

Arranged my schedule a bit so I can get out for a few hours on sat....11-2...forecast not looking good for sunday...Hopefully some of you guys/gals will be around!!

steveo


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

Sadly, I will not. I have a snow-date make up class in the morning :angry: and then a business launch party in the afternoon. Have fun!!!


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll most likely shoot down there on saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

hope to be there. need to see how things shape up as the weekend approaches.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

No chance for me, have fun guys!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2009)

Both fri and sat look awesome  high 50s and Sunshine!!!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2009)

I have kid duty all weekend, but they are balking at heading north, so maybe I can talk them into Sundown on Sat.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone come out and play on Friday afternoon? @ 1pm


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Can anyone come out and play on Friday afternoon? @ 1pm



http://forums.alpinezone.com/52202-ski-sundown-3-27-09-a.html


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 25, 2009)

I might be down for this. I want to hit the gunny bumps at least 1 time this year and Saturday seems like my only option. The odds are not in my favor but there is about a 45% chance I will be there.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

bump (s)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm going to find a way to ski @ sundown Saturday AM (rain called for after 1 pm)



> Today at Ski Sundown
> THE LAST HURRAH!...probably...WE'LL BE OPEN SATURDAY, MARCH 28 FROM 8AM TO 5PM. 2 hour, 4 hour & 8 hour tickets available. Last chance to use those 08/09 Lift Ticket Vouchers!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

Im gonna be there around 11


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

*sundowns last day sat*

off their website....


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2009)

That sucks!  I am going to do my best to get out there for a while.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

Season finale!!!   Man up and get on the bus folks!!!   Gathering of the bumps IV !!!!

steveo


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, they're closed today too.  Was planning on stopping by on the way to VT.  Got a couple comp tickets if anybody wants them.  Can drop them off or stash them somewhere between Fairfield, NJ and Wilmington VT.  I typically take the Taconic up, but don't have to.


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

No freaking way!!!  The only possible way I could get there is tomorrow night.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 27, 2009)

You guys should come up and ski the bumps at Killington, the King of Spring!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 27, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You guys should come up and ski the bumps at Sugar[bush/loaf], the King of Spring!!!!


Fixed. :flame:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2009)

crap.  i have to take the kids to gymnastics and dance in the morning, then a birthday party from 1-4.  It was a great season guys, thanks for everything.   Was really hoping to get a few runs saturday but i totally spaced it on the b-day party.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 27, 2009)

ill be there tomarrow afternoon for sure


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 27, 2009)

one last day  count me in


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2009)

Just confirmed it with Randi, we will be there for a while. I am planning on late morning / early afternoon.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2009)

I should be there between 10 & 11.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

The only thing im gonna miss besides the gunny bumps is the SD TRs!!   

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> crap.  i have to take the kids to gymnastics and dance in the morning, then a birthday party from 1-4.  It was a great season guys, thanks for everything.   Was really hoping to get a few runs saturday but i totally spaced it on the b-day party.



I'm totally bummed!  I was hoping to get out Sunday.  Saturday is pretty booked for us, I don't know if there's any way for me to get out.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *saturday is pretty booked for us,* i don't know if there's any way for me to get out.


 
CHANGE YOUR PLANS!




weird, i tried to type "change your plans" in all caps like i was yelling (cuz i was) but it converted it to all lower case. i edited it back to all uppper case and it switched it back again... odd, are we not allowed to yell ???


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 27, 2009)

It is getting a little rough around here. We will put something together for Saturday. If we get snow we would reopen but don't count on it. 
 Hunter has a few good deals coming up. April 5th any season pass day and April 12th $19.59 tickets.
Hunter is overlooked by most CT skiers as we are trained to drive north.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 27, 2009)

Tough weekend but am trying...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> change your plans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, we are not allowed to yell, it's called an anti-shouting filter that Greg has on.  Kinda silly, huh?

If you had typed something else in the message that wasn't in all CAPs it wouldn't have converted it...

I wish I could change plans, but it's not in my control...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, we are not allowed to yell, it's called an anti-shouting filter that Greg has on.  Kinda silly, huh?


with all the other stuff that gets said here, yes, it is silly to have a anti-shouting filter.  IMHO



bvibert said:


> I wish I could change plans, but it's not in my control...



bummer.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If you had typed something else in the message that wasn't in all CAPs it wouldn't have converted it...



OK, now i get it. i fixed my original post to yell at you


----------



## mondeo (Mar 27, 2009)

LOUD NOISES!!!i!


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> CHANGE YOUR PLANS!



His plans are sort of my fault... snow make-up for one of my classes in the morning that is mandatory and then I have a business launch party in the afternoon that I've been promoting for 2 weeks now. Can't change it.  I'm really bummed that I'll probably miss the last day of the season at Sundown.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be there, don't know how long my legs will last after skiing 5 of the last 7 days.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 27, 2009)

This season went bye too fast


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

*I'm in!*

I'm in for the 11-3 shift! Get ready for full bore, balls to the wall mogul madness. This is it folks. My last 4 hours at Sundown this season is going to be ludicrous pace. No lines, no waiting. I want to limp out of there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> I want to limp out of there.



i can do a Tanya Harding on your knee if you want . . . ,


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i can do a Tanya Harding on your knee if you want . . . ,



I think I'll probably get the job done myself.  The snow report has an interesting comment:



> GUNBARREL(with moguls on skier's right, *ski'em "as is"!*)



Some needle threading and trough hopping, for sure!  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> The snow report has an interesting comment:
> 
> Some needle threading and trough hopping, for sure!  :lol:



I guess that mean Chris won't be out there with a shovel filling in the bare spots.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow for a short session.  I'll probably be on snow around 12:30 and ski for a couple of hours.  Not the most ideal, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there tomorrow for a short session.  I'll probably be on snow around 12:30 and ski for a couple of hours.  Not the most ideal, but it's better than nothing.



sweet! see you there.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

looks like a good crew....if anyone has a voucher I can use it ...Bringing a friend "old school bump skier with me"

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

powhunter said:


> looks like a good crew....if anyone has a voucher I can use it ...Bringing a friend "old school bump skier with me"
> 
> steveo



I have one, but like I said; I won't be there until around 12:30..


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there tomorrow for a short session.  I'll probably be on snow around 12:30 and ski for a couple of hours.  Not the most ideal, but it's better than nothing.



Glad you can make it out. A couple hours is way better than nothing. Last chance for a Sundown mogul movie which I know _everybody _loves! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 28, 2009)

All I have to say is :-(


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> All I have to say is :-(



Not even for an hour or two?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> All I have to say is :-(



Be sure to post up pics of the painted room!:wink:

That just sucks, at least you did some great skiing yesterday.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2009)

MadRiverJack mentioned he was going to make it out to SunDown this weekend. Does anyone know if he was planning on Sat or Sun?


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> MadRiverJack mentioned he was going to make it out to SunDown this weekend. Does anyone know if he was planning on Sat or Sun?



He was aiming for Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2009)

heading out now. should be at the top of GB around 11:30.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2009)

enjoy guys, someone hit the money line for me.  so bummed i cant make it today.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Glad you can make it out. A couple hours is way better than nothing. Last chance for a Sundown mogul movie which I know _everybody _loves! :lol:



there's a hell of movie we've all been waiting for.  :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> there's a hell of movie we've all been waiting for.  :wink:



I think it is being promoted for a mid summer release!


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Glad you can make it out. A couple hours is way better than nothing. Last chance for a Sundown mogul movie which I know _everybody _loves! :lol:


Rub it in, why don't you? :flame:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2009)

They have been closed for 50 minute now


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2009)




----------

